# Two add to my intro.



## Brad the Shepherd (Jul 19, 2011)

Some pics of are pups from day on till present.


----------



## Brad the Shepherd (Jul 19, 2011)

Oops still new at this. I uploaded 45 pics not knowing of the 5 photo limit, and i somehow duplicated them. Anyways its was to be a time line so i will work on getting the other 40 up later. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh wow! What a couple a' cutties!! Are they littermates? Not sure I could handle all the cuteness overload of TWO little puppies! I'd probably damage their hearing with all the squealing I'd be doing.

I love when GSD's go through that stage when their ears try to stand up. 

ETA: I think there's a 10 photo per post limit.


----------



## Brad the Shepherd (Jul 19, 2011)

How did Ania take to the Prey Model Diet? I'm thinking of switching them over. Im a little reluctant because of their inherently sensitive tummies.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Brad the Shepherd said:


> How did Ania take to the Prey Model Diet? I'm thinking of switching them over. Im a little reluctant because of their inherently sensitive tummies.


Ania transitioned over like a stinkin' CHAMP! We did not have any digestive upset at all. You might not be able to tell from reading the threads on this forum (because, understandably so, most people post when there's a problem, but not when there isn't), but most dogs transition with little to no problems. 

We have some very knowledgeable members here who can walk you through it. We even have a couple who have written some very comprehensive guides that are wonderful. Just follow the instructions to a T, and all should be well.

Here's the one I used: Skylar, Zack, and Abby on the WEB Very straight forward stuff here courtesy of RawFedDogs.

Here's Danemama & Jdatwood's site that will answer all your questions (& then some): http://preymodelraw.com/

Look through the sites and come back and ask all your questions. I want those two little cutties eating the way nature intended! :tongue:


----------



## Brad the Shepherd (Jul 19, 2011)

Great! Thank you so much for the help


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Cute pics!

I have GSD mixes and they took to it like ducks to water.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

ah! What cute, adorable GSD pups!!


----------



## Kats (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi every one here are a few pics of my girls Kats
View attachment 3398
View attachment 3399
View attachment 3400


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

They are so cute! I love the puppy who has the one ear standing-that is such a cute phase.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs! I've always loved GSDs!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The pups are so adorable!


----------

